# I have a new pup What should I feed her



## dickera (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a 12 week old lab pup and I am wondering if anyone has suggestions as to what food is best for her? Are the expensive brands like blue or diamond etc. worth the money? And should i stick with the same brand as an adult? Any info. Is much appreciated thank you all.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Puppy Chow is what i have been feeding my pups for 30 years.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Puppy Chow is what i have been feeding my pups for 30 years.


That just screams garbage food right off the bat. Corn and then a by product meat meal followed by more corn.



> Ingredients
> Whole grain corn, chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal, brewers rice, soybean meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), barley, dried beet pulp, animal digest, dicalcium phosphate, fish oil, calcium carbonate, dried yeast, salt, potassium chloride, choline chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), zinc sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, DL-Methionine, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, copper sulfate, calcium pantothenate, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, Vitamin B-12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, calcium iodate, Vitamin D-3 supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite.
> P-4035


I like to recommend feeding dogs a meal with a primary meat source as the first ingredient on the list. I feed Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy formula from the beginning until they get into heavier training requiring more calories per cup of food. Typically around 7 to 9 months of age and sometimes sooner. It all depends on the shape of the dog and how they put on weight or maintain weight.

Corn serves its purpose but not in the number one spot on the ingredient list and a by product meal is typically lots of left overs that don't have a very high calorie value compared to either saying chicken or chicken meal. Typically also when you get into byproduct meal as an ingredient, it has a high ash level content which dogs just don't digest. There are a couple brands out there that use byproduct, but its a bit different than that of a grocery store shelf brand and is specially acquired by them for their feed and contains a lower ash content level.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

May be garbage, but my dogs have all been very healthy and great gun dogs. Purina has a pretty large R&D department and I imagine they know what they are doing.


----------

